# Grow room pics



## KyushuCalanthe (Feb 27, 2011)

Just to prove I've not given up on plants (or this forum), here is a pic of a grow room built just before winter set in. Not perfect, but it keeps tender stuff growing for the most part. It was built with just a stapler, tape measure, screw driver and a hand saw. The structure was put together strictly using L and T shaped metal brackets and screws. The plastic was put on with staples.







Inside it stays very moist, too moist in fact. I have to sop the excess water off the floor every week or there'd be a lake in there! Here is a variegated form of Alocasia macrorrhiza and a noid paph.






And the yellow minicatt that's called me Dad for the last 7 years is finally getting big! Pretty sure it is Pot. Free Spirit or something close...err...I mean Rlc. Free Spirit.






Ophrys tenthredinifera probably could withstand the winter here, but I'm not willing to subject it to the outside elements. Besides, this January was the coldest on record since 1962 and many outdoor plants were badly hurt.






A really mini mini is the nearly unheard of Gastrochilus toramanus, a Japanese native. It is tiny, perhaps half the stature of G. matsuran, another rare native species. Each flower is around 5mm across.






Another native of the warmest parts of mainland Japan and more common in the subtropical forests of Okinawa and surrounding islands is Tainia laxiflora. It is grown inside, but it can handle light frost with overhead cover.






That's it for now. Lots of other stuff about to come into flower and spring is coming within the next month. I'll try to keep more current posting shots.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 27, 2011)

Hey, Tom -- glad you are back!

Speaking of backs, I hope yours is healed now.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 27, 2011)

Welcome back. Nice grow area. Lighting?


----------



## ncart (Feb 27, 2011)

You were certainly missed. Welcome back. Nice setting.


----------



## AquaGem (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice setup.


----------



## paphioboy (Feb 28, 2011)

Very nice... Glad to hear from you, Tom..  Free Spirit is cute..


----------



## Shiva (Feb 28, 2011)

That's very nice to hear from you again. And what beautiful plants you're showing us? The Ophrys and Gastrochilus are beautiful and so are the pictures. And your new growing space looks cool, in both senses.


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 28, 2011)

Hey The good humor man is back! Nice quick fix for winterizing.


----------



## Hera (Feb 28, 2011)

Wow, That nudge worked!!! So good to hear from you. Keep posting please 'cause we missed you.


----------



## etex (Feb 28, 2011)

Great work on the grow space!! Love your species, and adore the abundant blooming of the mini catt!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Feb 28, 2011)

Yeah, it ain't no greenhouse, but it does the job. The climate here is far from warm in winter and this winter was cold indeed. The lighting is only natural from double sliding glass doors with a south facing aspect. Most days it gets anything from bright light to a good amount of sun - which becomes a problem once temperatures start to increase in late March/early April. There is a fan running 24/7 to keep mold down - so far, so good. The temperature range is more than I'd like, especially on the low end. Most mornings start below 10 C and can go up to the mid 20's by day.


----------



## W. Beetus (Feb 28, 2011)

Glad to see you around, Tom! Great plants too, I really like the Alocasia.


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 1, 2011)

Good to have you back Tom!!!!! Great work you've done there!!!! Wonderful blooms!!!


----------



## Dido (Mar 1, 2011)

glad to here from you again. 
Nice pict


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi Tom, good to read you, and look at your pics again  !!!! I esp. like those of the ophrys and Tainia!!! Jean


----------



## Lanmark (Mar 6, 2011)

I think I can hear that Free Spirit singing,
_"Papa, can you hear me?
Papa, can you see me?
Papa can you find me in the night?"_
:rollhappy:

Awesome post, Tom! :clap: Glad to see you around here again.


----------

